# 1st fattie - Chicken cordon bleu



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 27, 2014)

Did my first fattie last night and I must say it was a hit. I didn't have the time in the evening to smoke so it got cooked in the oven. Don't hate me to much :-)

It was a simple chicken cordon blue. Ground and spiced the chicken Tony's, pepper, and Italian seasoning. Then rolled it out, stuffed it and wrapped it in the weave. It was filled with simply ham and Swiss. I could probably work on my weave skills though. It was Damn good. The wife, a friend and myself killed it. 













20140726_123746.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Jul 27, 2014


















20140726_124521.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Jul 27, 2014


















20140726_125715.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Jul 27, 2014


















20140726_192600.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Jul 27, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

The way the weave looks doesn't make it taste any different 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any finished pics? You sort of left us hanging at the construction phase...


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah sorry. I hit the submit button on my phone to early. It's updated :-)


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

ok, your'e excused. The finished product came out pretty well looks like, nice job! Cordon Bleu fatties are one of my favorites!


----------

